# Delta Midi Drive Belt



## CharlesSharp (Jan 25, 2008)

The drive belt on my Delta Midi Lathe is starting to look a little worn.  Where can I get a replacement for a decent price?


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 25, 2008)

These folks are dependable:

http://www.aarubcorubber.com/


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 25, 2008)

You can get one here for $15.42 + shipping. About the cheapest I found unless you have a Delta service center near you. If they don't have it, they can order it and you don't pay shipping. You can check here to find a center near you.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 25, 2008)

I haven't checked their prices recently; but you used to be able to get a belt for the JET mini (should be similar to the Delta) for pennies over $10 + shipping which was only a buck or two.

Link to site for purchase of JET belts;

Company name:  Michigan Industrial Belting

Phone number:1-800-778-1650

http://www.mibelting.com/indbelt.htm

Note: These guys don't have on line ordering. You have to call their customer service line.


----------



## TAld (Jan 25, 2008)

Delta was bought by Black and Decker and most B&D service centers now carry or can order Delta parts.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 25, 2008)

Try www.beltsforanything.com

We bought spare Jet V groove belts for $6.35 and shipping for two belts was $.75  You just need to know the type, ribs and size of the belt you need.  Really nice people to deal with and they ship quick too.

Mike


----------



## dkennedy (Jan 26, 2008)

The part number for the Delta LA200 replacement belt from Belts for Anything is 250J3. It will run you about $6.36 + Sh starting at .58 cents for 1st class mail.

The belts they sell are far superior to the OEM belts from Delta, however, the after market belt is about twice as thick and may not fit between the  upper left (500 RPM setting) pulley and the headstock casting. I know of 2 other people that didn't have any issues, but I had to make an adjustment/modification to get it to work out for me.

I have double checked with the belt store and the part number I listed above is what matches the numbers on the Delta belt in their cross referencing system, but for some reason there is a considerable difference in thickness. I have been meaning to send my old belt to them so they can physically match it at their facility, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## CharlesSharp (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for your help, I ordered 2 belts this morning.


----------



## Husky (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dkennedy_
> 
> The part number for the Delta LA200 replacement belt from Belts for Anything is 250J3. It will run you about $6.36 + Sh starting at .58 cents for 1st class mail.
> 
> ...



I bought a Delta belt this fall from our local Delta service center. It was far better than the OEM belt (which twisted like a worm drying on a sidewalk in the sun) . Also, Delta's price was in the $15 range (ouch!)


----------



## kgwaugh (Jan 31, 2008)

Any chance anyone has an industry number for the Jet Midi belt?

TIA,

Gene
Elgin, IL


----------

